# last one!



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm pretty sure on this one.... pseudotropheus elongatus acei ngara white tail...

I'm guessing it's a white tail pursuing the elusive no-tail. 










Male with the blue face? Female all black? He won't leave her alone.. jerk!


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

Also, note that the "female" has a bloated stomach. Bearing eggs or bloat? I'll have to get some better pictures.


----------



## steve426 (Nov 23, 2008)

that fish doesn't look very healthy to me, I would have it in a quarintine tank for sure just in case


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

it's been getting it's butt kicked by that one behind it. Nipping the heck out of the fins. I was thinking that I might isolate HIM instead of her... or even get rid of him.. but yeah, I think she nearly died the other day... had a lot of marks on the side, was having trouble staying up and down... wanted to suspend on side... stayed in the bubbles of the aerator for 1.5 days.

She's back to feeding vigorously, and swimming around the tank normally.

She (the all black one) has had those marks on her side before, but they go away in a day or 2, so I figured they were 'bite' marks...


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Both fish look very stressed.

It would require a better pic to identify them properly, but the one on the left may be Ps. socolofi.

Neither look well at all.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

non_compliance said:


> Also, note that the "female" has a bloated stomach. Bearing eggs or bloat? I'll have to get some better pictures.


A female laden with eggs generally doesn't enlarge to that degree unless she is bound.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

chapman76 said:


> non_compliance said:
> 
> 
> > Also, note that the "female" has a bloated stomach. Bearing eggs or bloat? I'll have to get some better pictures.
> ...


I believe this is the same tank that has elevated ammonia and nitrites, and some pretty crazy stocking. You can find a post about it with other pics over in the illness folder.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

well sounds like some of my fish are in **** condition, but others are doing decent...

here's a thread where i posted some other pictures of my fish

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=184335 Seems like all of these guys are doing well.

What do you think is looking bad about the "chaser" fish? I thought he was doing pretty well. He does look somewhat pale in that picture, but he's not that pale in RL.

thanks for your comments/help;


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Anytime fish have clamped fins like that, something is wrong.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

cichlidaholic said:


> Anytime fish have clamped fins like that, something is wrong.


I don't think he has clamped fins. To me it just looks like he is chasing the other fish. Just my opinion of the picture.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

I noticed that form time to time the fish being chased has a clamped fin or 2, but I haven't noticed it on the other guy.. I"ll have to watch carefully.


----------

